
Habitual tub bathing and risks of incident coronary heart disease and stroke - bookofjoe
https://heart.bmj.com/content/early/2020/03/03/heartjnl-2019-315752
======
Fjolsvith
> Conclusion: The frequency of tub bathing was inversely associated with the
> risk of CVD among middle-aged Japanese.

I am curious as to whether their baths were with hot water, and whether that
had an effect.

~~~
Isamu
>whether their baths were with hot water

I would be surprised if they were cold baths. (Source: Totoro, Spirited Away,
every onsen fan-service anime episode ever)

